# I finally finished that scrappy quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

And only because I had to free up the long arm! I sure drug my heels on this one, but it's done at last!










Close up pictures are on my website.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Gorgeous!! worth the wait..


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it! It seems "happy"!!!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Beautiful! I love the pattern. I also agree with FarmChix it looks happy!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's wonderful CJ.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Wow! That is an awesome quilt. Now you've got me wanting to dig through my boxes of scraps


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well balanced, beautifully done!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

CJ said:


> And only because I had to free up the long arm! I sure drug my heels on this one, but it's done at last!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful. Congratulations on your lovely composition and workmanship! **


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies! I've got 2 sides of that binding stitched down now


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful quilt...


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have most of my blocks made but put it aside till I finish with getting my Christmas quilts done. Two down, two more to go. I hope that when they are done I can get back to my scrappy.


----------



## Squeaker1943 (Oct 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous....I LOVE the color combinations. I want it...


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

very, very pretty. wish it were mine!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very pretty, as always!


----------

